# Question about "informal" evangelism



## Laura (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not gifted evangelistically. Even though I do know and fervently believe the contents of the gospel, and think I have at least some compassion for the lost, I find it difficult to apply the gospel particularly in conversations or situations where wiser people somehow find a way to bring it in naturally, tactfully, and clearly. I was hoping that some of you wiser people could elaborate on how you do this. 

I can easily see how the gospel can be presented if someone confides in you that she is depressed because she feels like she is a failure morally, no matter how hard she tries to reform herself (then again, and I'm not asking it rhetorically: has anyone met a person these days who actually had such a crisis?). More commonly I hear of Christians who were able to present the gospel in talking with a neighbor/coworker who is going through some seriously rough times---a divorce, say. I am just really fuzzy on how you get from learning of someone's difficulties to encouraging them to seek God by repenting of their sins and believing in Christ. Is it just that people are drawn to someone who listens, and so in turn they are receptive to an eventual conversation about eternal matters? Or am I failing to think of the gospel in broader terms, of how the God of the Bible's existence alone accounts for the state of the world, and how only through reconciliation with Him can this life and its difficulties be borne? I think the latter is along the right lines; could some of you weigh in, and perhaps provide examples of how you've led conversations to the gospel when they start out apparently unrelated? Thanks very much.


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 17, 2009)

Laura said:


> I can easily see how the gospel can be presented if someone confides in you that she is depressed because she feels like she is a failure morally, no matter how hard she tries to reform herself (then again, and I'm not asking it rhetorically: has anyone met a person these days who actually had such a crisis?).



I'm by no means a good evangelist, but I talked to someone just yesterday like that. He was in some distress so I told him how he can give his anxiety to Christ (1 Peter 5:7); that led on to what you do in good times and bad times - you offer them both to God and wait to see what He will do in your life. Essentially that verse can lead on to the whole gospel - "cast all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you" (NIV) - well how does He care for you? How do you know you can trust Him with your situation, because He Himself said to His father, "Into Your hands I commend my spirit". Now why did He do that? Because God is in control and has helped us by ... What we do is submit in the same way as Christ did, trust God and in the work of Christ, and ask God to come and work in us.

I think it helps to be excited about it yourself and they will see that there's something (possibly) to be excited about. If you're excited about something, you can't help it bubbling over. If you're in relationship with someone, you wouldn't want to hold back from being yourself, so just be excited about it.

Anyway I don't claim to be a good evangelist; I've got a long way to go, but I think that's the way.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 17, 2009)

I do think its important to be ready to have an answer for the hope that is within us! And the main way to do that, is by studying and meditating on God's Word and having it memorized! You really can turn any conversation into a spiritual one if you look for opportunities! And you'll be amazed at how many people are open to talking about spiritual matters if you just open that door! Just remember to bring it back to God's Word! There are two elements that I always keep in mind when I'm talking with people: 

1.) You have to show people that they are sinners and guilty of breaking God's commands, and what the consequences of sin are. 
2.) And then you have to share with them the good news that Christ has come to pay for His people's sins. And those that repent and believe and place their trust in Him alone will be saved! (It helps to have salvific verses memorized!) 

For example, when people talk about how bad the economy is and how everyone is suffering financially...I say something like "well, if your security and hope is in earthly things, then you will be disappointed because eventually they will all perish, but, if you place your hope in something that is everlasting and eternal you will never be disappointed." And from there I share the gospel. 

Another example, when people talk about recent violence or corruption and how bad the world is getting....I'll say something like "well, the world has always been bad; man has always been evil ever since the fall... and what we see is a consequence of sin...in fact we are all law-breakers, we are all guilty of breaking God's commands....but the good news is that He hasn't left us in that estate but has provided a way through His Son....etc."

Other times, people talk about trusting their feelings or their hearts to guide them...etc. So I talk about "how desperately wicked our hearts are and how deceitful above all things, and how we can't place our trust in even ourselves.....etc."

Other times, people talk about how "good" they are, and how far they are from other "evil" people. So I'll talk about how "There is not one who does good, not even one. We have all fallen short of the glory of God.....etc." 

And I also think its important to recognize that its not so much that we win debates, or how eloquently we say things.......the important thing is that we are faithful to share God's Word with others! 

_"For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith to faith; as it is written, 'BUT THE RIGHTEOUS man SHALL LIVE BY FAITH.'"-Romans 1:16-17

"10 As the rain and the snow come down from heaven, and do not return to it without watering the earth and making it bud and flourish, so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, 11 so is my word that goes out from my mouth: It will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it."- Isaiah 55: 10-11_


----------



## rpavich (Jul 17, 2009)

I was going to post but "In his grip" took it away from me!

I would say that it's not very hard to share the truth, but it's hard to overcome the heebie-jeebies....the only hard part is before you open your mouth...your fear.

the only thing that I can say is the repetition builds familarity, and that makes it easier on you.

Example: Recently a man died here in the factory that I work at. I was standing at the coffee machine with a pretty high up guy in the company who is a Mormon...we were talking about the deceased and I decided to "go for it" so I said:

"Where do you think *** is right now?

And he told me.

so I said; "what are you putting your hope into?"

and that spawned a 3 week plus discussion of Mormon beliefs, Christian beliefs and it's still ongoing.


I say just do it...but please resist the urge to give them the "Jesus will make your life better" type of approach. I realize when people are hurting it's tough, we want to make things better, but it's really a false gospel.


When people are wrapped up in the worlds "stuff" I usually point out how nothing lasts...moth and rust destroy it all....and that leads to the gospel.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a short "memory card" taped at the front of my Bible.

It has 7 topics- All men are sinners, All men will be judged, One way to salvation, Salvation is for all men, Saved through faith, Assurance of salvation, Spiritual growth. Each topic has two or three Scripture versus below it.

(I have modified the list slightly over the years (e.g. salvation is not for all, but for those God chooses, etc.) and added a verse).

Memorize one scripture verse for each topic and explain each as you would in normal conversation. That's it. You don't have to be an "expert."


----------



## rpavich (Jul 17, 2009)

I must confess, I have a memory card taped to the inside of my paper bible also...and when worse comes to worse, read a tract together...


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a struggle for me too. I have eventually had to put what feels like a 'forced' kind of relation aside and hope that God will use more simple expressions of interest in people -- thinking about what life is like for them and trying to ask about it in appropriate ways. This may or may not give further opportunity, but there is sometimes a chance to speak of God's deliverance and His goodness in whatever context it might arise -- and for me it is much more a joy and less of a terror to think in terms of 'praising Him among the heathen' than to think of doing something that seems much less natural. We don't always have time for extended conversation; but there may be opportunity to build on that later, and any opportunity we have, just to be kind, can be used by Him. I think too that when you express interest and sympathy, people can feel more able to confide if they are struggling. Kindness seems a commodity many people have come by rarely, and need so much. I am open to correction but at least for some personality types I think the most natural evangelistic opportunities arise just from being/doing what the Proverbs and Psalms direct us to be and do -- kind and compassionate to those we meet; and joyfully praising God and telling of His mercies as we have opportunity.

Whenever there has been any opportunity I feel very discouraged afterwards about all the ways in which I failed so that I feel quite unqualified to try to do such a thing again, but I know He has other people to come along and bear witness and say things that I don't know how to say well enough. It's not just that since it's God's work it doesn't depend on us, but that because it's His work, even a generally kind word can have a part in the compound things He uses.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 18, 2009)

My "memory card" in my bible (and on small slips of paper I hand out) is:

*A Wonderful Burden*

1. An acceptance in the Beloved which can never be questioned. (Eph. 1:6)
2. A bounty which can never be withdrawn. (1 Cor. 3:21-23)
3. A deliverance which can never be excelled. (2 Cor. 1:10)
4. A grace which can never be limited. (2 Cor. 12:9)
5. A hope which can never be disappointed. (Hebrews 6:18-19)
6. An inheritance which can never be lost. (1 Peter 1:3-5)
7. A joy which need never be diminished. (John 15:11)
8. A kingdom which can never be overturned. (Hebrews 12:28)
9. A nearness to God which can never be reversed. (Eph. 2:13)
10. A peace which can never be disturbed. (John 14:27)
11. A righteousness which can never be tarnished. (2 Cor. 5:21)
12. A salvation which can never be cancelled. (Hebrews 5:9)

Most of my witnessing conversations start with the fact that for every event in a person's life there is a purpose, for there is a sovereign God at the helm directing our ways.

AMR


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jul 18, 2009)

i don't think there needs to be a great bridge in a conversation... randomly bringing up Christ just throws you into the conversation, being calvinists we don't need to worry as much about the "situation" being right whether they are in a great burden or everything is perfect, God does the converting, we preach Christ.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 18, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> My "memory card" in my bible (and on small slips of paper I hand out) is:
> 
> *A Wonderful Burden*
> 
> ...



I like that!


----------



## rpavich (Jul 18, 2009)

> being calvinists we don't need to worry as much about the "situation" being right whether they are in a great burden or everything is perfect, God does the converting, we preach Christ.



I would agree wholeheartedly.

I've done a fair amount of street preaching and for every one who gives the finger and tears up the tract...there are those who come and really listen....same message, two different hearts at that point...


----------



## JennyG (Jul 18, 2009)

My first dilemma would be, "how do you get someone to understand that they personally are sinful?" or further back still, "how do you convince someone there actually is such a thing as sin?"
That really is the main problem where I live. If that first step were in place, the rest would surely be almost plain sailing. 
Alpha does good business by holding out the idea of a more dynamic, fulfilled and sorted life with Jesus, but nobody wants to be saved, if they don't believe or understand they're in danger. Half a century or so of concentrated humanist propaganda has convinced an awful lot of people that the mere concept of "sin" is a) ludicrous and b) offensive. And how rude is it (especially in Britain, where we don't much go in for initiating conversation with strangers, let alone on contentious topics) to tell someone it applies to them? 
It's difficult!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 18, 2009)

JennyG said:


> My first dilemma would be, "how do you get someone to understand that they personally are sinful?" or further back still, "how do you convince someone there actually is such a thing as sin?"
> That really is the main problem where I live. If that first step were in place, the rest would surely be almost plain sailing.
> Alpha does good business by holding out the idea of a more dynamic, fulfilled and sorted life with Jesus, but nobody wants to be saved, if they don't believe or understand they're in danger. Half a century or so of concentrated humanist propaganda has convinced an awful lot of people that the mere concept of "sin" is a) ludicrous and b) offensive. And how rude is it (especially in Britain, where we don't much go in for initiating conversation with strangers, let alone on contentious topics) to tell someone it applies to them?
> It's difficult!



You're right.

It is difficult- impossible in fact.

That's why we relay on God's Word which has a power beyond our mere Words.



> Isaiah 55:11
> 
> 11So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it.



Whether God saves someone, convicts them of their sin is not up to us at all- not up to our approach, our technique. It is completely, totally, up to the sovereign good pleasure of His Will.

Our job is to be faithful with the opportunities God gives us- and ask God for faith to believe His promises are true.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 19, 2009)

Scott:
.


> You're right.
> 
> It is difficult- impossible in fact.
> 
> That's why we relay on God's Word which has a power beyond our mere Words.



yes, of course, and I think I needed reminding! Thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, the gist of your responses has been simply to know the Scriptures; and that in itself is a helpful rebuke. It does also help to know the Bible "by topic" as it were, so that you always have truths to speak to the occasion. I guess my main confusion stemmed from how people direct the conversation without it feeling "forced'"; however I could be easily convinced that my motives in keeping the conversation from feeling "forced" are probably less than noble. Someone said it well in another thread I started (also about how to speak the truth in love in a particular way), that being careful to say something just right is a great way to ensure that you never say it at all.


----------



## rpavich (Jul 19, 2009)

> I guess my main confusion stemmed from how people direct the conversation without it feeling "forced'"; however I could be easily convinced that my motives in keeping the conversation from feeling "forced" are probably less than noble.



Laura, take it from me; it's ALWAYS forced, unsaved people basically don't want to talk about Jesus! 

In my opinion; the best you can do is to figure out ways to make yourself feel more relaxed about it. Practice just saying the words out loud...and then go for it.

*The thought of what's going to happen is much worse than what actually happens.*

It's never gotten much easier for me; I've evangelized my family, my work friends, the whole office at work, and street witnessed and none of it was devoid of butterflies, and a little nervousness.

but I have to say this: Once you've done it...there is not a lot that is more satisfying! *Being blessed with speaking God's truth on the street or in the office, is a real blessing and one that Christians miss out on due to fear or whatever.*


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 19, 2009)

I usually focus on four points (easier for my older memory!). This is nothing originally really, but "borrowed" from Packer's _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_.

1) Tell them about God. (He is Creator, His holiness and righteousness, etc.)
2) Tell them about man. (His sinfulness, guilt before God, etc.)
3) Tell them about Christ.
4) Tell them they need to repent and believe.

Now, that's just a rough list, but it's easy to remember. It's "orderly." It helps keep things in perspective (start with God as the standard, point out man's fallen nature, and that naturally leads to Christ -- they need to hear the bad news before they will hear the good news). It prevents a lovey-dovey weak gospel imitation.


----------



## rpavich (Jul 19, 2009)

> Now, that's just a rough list, but it's easy to remember. It's "orderly." It helps keep things in perspective (start with God as the standard, point out man's fallen nature, and that naturally leads to Christ -- they need to hear the bad news before they will hear the good news). It prevents a lovey-dovey weak gospel imitation.



very well put.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 19, 2009)

> This is a struggle for me too. I have eventually had to put what feels like a 'forced' kind of relation aside and hope that God will use more simple expressions of interest in people -- thinking about what life is like for them and trying to ask about it in appropriate ways. This may or may not give further opportunity, but there is sometimes a chance to speak of God's deliverance and His goodness in whatever context it might arise -- and for me it is much more a joy and less of a terror to think in terms of 'praising Him among the heathen' than to think of doing something that seems much less natural. We don't always have time for extended conversation; but there may be opportunity to build on that later, and any opportunity we have, just to be kind, can be used by Him. I think too that when you express interest and sympathy, people can feel more able to confide if they are struggling. Kindness seems a commodity many people have come by rarely, and need so much. I am open to correction but at least for some personality types I think the most natural evangelistic opportunities arise just from being/doing what the Proverbs and Psalms direct us to be and do -- kind and compassionate to those we meet; and joyfully praising God and telling of His mercies as we have opportunity.



This has been my approach as well. I don't do well in forced conversations, but it seems that recently Christianity has come up "naturally" in conversations with co-workers and friends. One thing I've found interesting is that people often are intrigued by the fact that I attend church regularly - and that I look forward to it. Another interesting conversation occurred when a friend told me, "You know what's interesting about you, you're really kind, but you're a Christian, I don't get that!" This lead to a conversation about Christ and the urge/struggle to emulate him. 

I've been finding that people are watching and observing us even when we are unaware. So, even when we don't think we're in "witnessing mode," we are! And as you say, I think kindness, compassion, and gentleness are really rare in our culture. When we practice (or try to) those traits, people are naturally curious. This curiosity can lead to some lovely conversations about _why_ we are the way we are.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 19, 2009)

From my own limited experience, as a person who does not easily strike up new acquaintances or readily direct conversations, the occasions when a topic has come up that allowed me to present some aspect of the Gospel fairly naturally have been occasions when I've been praying for openings and was alert to opportunities. I've forced my way into some awkward conversations and I've had some things come up naturally just in answering questions about myself; but I think prayerfulness and watchfulness are the key to being able to plunge into openings in a relaxed and friendly way, even with topics that unbelievers who don't necessarily want to discuss religion might try to avoid.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 20, 2009)

As one who needs to do this more...

Memorize four or five Scriptures that you can quote and show the person and let them read for themselves.

Look for opportunities both to discuss those four or five points and explain them naturally with Scripture backup as well as discuss them in more detail.

Recently, I shared the Gospel with a Roman Catholic brother (I really believe he is saved) and took much time explaining justification by faith (in Christ's righteousness) _alone_ without one time mentioning the Roman system rejects it, officially at least. It's that word _alone_ that took most of the time.

I pray God will see fit to use that in this person's life and that he will, for the sake of the Gospel, leave the system he is in.

Don't be afraid to share, discuss or explain the Gospel. Use God's Word frequently. Don't worry about the results or reaction- that's up to God. (I'm speaking to myself here, too).


----------



## JennyG (Jul 20, 2009)

> I've been finding that people are watching and observing us even when we are unaware. So, even when we don't think we're in "witnessing mode," we are!


That is so very true, and especially on the internet I don't think we can ever bear it in mind enough. Believers' sites are a magnet to some extra-zealous evangelical atheists. The slightest failure in charity could end up being broadcast, with exaggeration (I've seen at least one instance) and potentially causing great harm. 
But of course that must mean there is also the possibility of doing great good.

Scott1,
please, what would be your four or five scriptures?


----------

